# newbie kidding (for us both)



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a doe that we got in dec, well shes gonna kid! She is bagged up, loose ligs the works... Im not sure when shes due. Can i leave her in kidding pen in 26 temps? heat lamp? How often should she be checked on? And what if she kids when we are gone? Should we move her inside the house? Have her in spare bathroom now but she seems unhappy being away from the herd. She did have a amber discharge last night, but nothing today, am I being to overly worried? :question:


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Goats do fairly well in the cold weather actually. She is fine being outside. A heat lamp would be nice in case she has the babies while you're gone. As for the doe, she's completely fine even without the heat lamp. No need for her to be in the house. My doe is also due soon and she has been outside her whole pregnancy in below zero temperatures sometimes and she does just fine. Just the normal goat care for the winter. New warm water when the water freezes. Shelter away from the elements. Food out of the elements. Hay. When you go to check on her in the morning check for a long string of mucus. When you see it (it will be very easy to see) start to check on her every half hour or so. When she starts pushing stay with her just to make sure everything goes smoothly. If she has them while you aren't home, it will be fine. Goats usually don't need help kidding. You could put a box turned sideways in the kidding stall for the kids to go in just to be a little warmer. Put some extra hay in. Your doe knows how to keep her kids warm so she will clean them off and cuddle them up to warm them. It's up to you if you find that she had the kids while you are gone wether you want to bring them inside or not. Just know that the doe will be very upset if you take her babies away and you don't take her so make sure you take both the babies and her. Also so that she can nurse them if you aren't bottle feeding them. Good luck and best wishes for you and your goats to come!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks! We put her back with the herd (3 open does and 5 month buck) will lock her in kidding barn tonight, with heat lamp... She had about 1inch Amber leak yesterday... Nothing today. Keeping our eyes on her


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

Some discharge is normal. It can start as soon as a month before kidding or as late as a week before. I would be careful with her around the buck (I know my buck is aggressive so we had to separate them) but not so much that you're worrying about it. The mucus string will be very long. Much longer than the discharge. It's a little gross but if you look it up on google images you will see what I mean. Just keep a close watch on her.


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Have seen the discharge not as much as she had, as far as my buck... Not so much, she rules this herd!!


----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

The normal discharge should look white and it should be thick (unless it freezes) it should drip off. Do you mind taking a picture of the Amber discharge?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Audrey1089 (Jan 19, 2015)

You have a beautiful doe!! That discharge looks very thick and dark. I'm not sure I've never seen that before. Mine has always been the white discharge. It looks like her udder bagged up a little but it could get bigger. That's my opinion but maybe it's just the size of her udder because some just don't fill up as much as others. I would just look for the mucus string. It's the most reliable thing to look for.


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, gonna keep a eye on her, thank u for taking time to help me out! Will keep u updated on snowflakes journey


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Any babies yet?!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

No but she's locked in kidding pen.. Against her will.... Checking every hour


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Any kids yet?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Nope but we have snow moving in, with highs in the 20's ..... I'm betting on then


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Does she still have her ligaments?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Best I can tell, no, but I'm such a newbie.... Much softer then my other unbred does


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

If they are softening up, then you are at least on your way! How exciting! Check them morning and evening. And watch her udder development too.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Have you got every thing you need for a kidding kit?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Got my kit put together used list fiasco farm


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

How is she today?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

We thought she had them, but seems her sides have dropped... All that bigness is under her, but still no Amber discharge. So I'm thinking we are super close now. She's in kidding pen, and we are checking her every 2-3 hours


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

According to the doe code, she will go at 3am in middle of a thunderstorm


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

1/2 foot of snow in Texas do??


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm new to the ways of the doe code, but from what I've heard, it can also be in the middle of a blizzard, whichever makes your individual situation worse/harder.


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

As a Texan 22 and 1/2 foot snow is as about as bad as it gets! Oh yea freezing rain on its way....


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Then she will probably go soon, right in the middle of that freezing rain. Sorry!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Just checked on her have about a 1/4 inch of Amber discharge will head out again at 12.... Wish us good year of the goat luck!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Here in California we're having thunderstorm predictions, but that much snow doesn't sound like too much fun either! Either way, I bet she'll do great.  The Doe Code is a nuisance, but won't stop them from having healthy, happy babies.


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Twins!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw! Congratulations! No matter how may kids you have, when they are first born, 
they are so darn cute! Little miracles!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

2does!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Snowflake would like u to welcome, frost and glazier


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

:wahoo: twin does are so cute!!!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats to you and the new mama! From the looks of those adorable faces, I assume kidding went well?


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes! Snowflake did most of the work!


----------



## debeanddrew (Jan 15, 2015)

healthy twin does!!!!:wahoo:


----------

